# Red River Gorge Ky



## JonTheFisherman

ive done camping and hiking down there, never fishing. anyone ever done any fishing down there?


----------



## dacrawdaddy

I have never fished it but it is listed as one of the best areas for smallmouth. You can look at Ky.smallmouth streams on the KDNR? and get a complete map of smallmouth streams for the whole state.


----------



## ChrisB

JonTheFisherman said:


> ive done camping and hiking down there, never fishing. anyone ever done any fishing down there?


Whole reason why I buy a Kentucky lisence every year. Various streams in and around the Gorge proper have rainbows, browns and brookies. I used to hit Indian creek a lot and did great there, but the last few years I'm fishing over at Swift creek. The red river can be good in late spring for smallies but some of the best spots are near Natural Bridge state park. Check this site out for a ton of info kywilderness.com.


----------



## buckeye024

Nearby Cave Run Lake is a world-class musky lake. The best musky fishing in the South. Not bad for bass and crappie too.


----------

